# 1000pt Ogres - what to take



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I'v been playing 1000pt games with a friend lately to get used to the warhammer rules aswell as our respective armies. Now I know 1000pts is on the low aide (especially for ogres) but what is the best stuff to take.
I'v tried out most units so far and hav'nt seem to find a good combination. Lately I'v been taking a tyrant with various wargear loadouts aswell as a butcher with the halfling cookbook and skullmantle but have felt the loss of a bsb, in the last game 5 bulls and my butcher were cut down as they ran effectively ending the game.
I'v also been running a unit of 6 bulls with full command (as its the only unit I have the models for) and mixing the rest of the units up so sometimes taking leadbelchers and next game trying ironguts.
What are the must haves for an ogre list that will fit in the points limits?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

try a brusier instead as your general, not as hard, but does fee up points for other units


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

The problem with that is that I can only have 1 lord and 1 hero without going over the 25% limit for those slots so I figured I had to have a tyrant as my lord choice and either a butcher or bsb as my hero. Would it be better to just use 1 hero so I could fit more troops in?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

OK normally do fairly well at low points costs as it limits the amount of things that can hurt you back.
I'd try 1 character at 1k as any more and your really eating into your points although I'd get some ironguts with runemaw to protect him.
Other than that just try to fit in as many bulls without upgrades as you can and depending on preferance a few big units of gnoblars.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Dont take full command or any equipment on ogres really. Your spending over 100 points on it. In a 1000pts game. Thats to much, as others said, one character, a bruiser can easily deal with anything your opponent has. A unit or two of bulls, backed by leadbelchers is one of my favourite 1k combos, but the basic idea is, not to many characters, dont spend too much on units. I.e. Upgrades for armor etc.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

So which character should I take. A butcher for the gut magic, a tyrant for his killyness or a bsb for the re-rolls?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well you cant take a BSB or a butcher without a tyrant, since only a tyrant or non-BSB bruiser can be the general. Personally I would just stick to a bruiser with a few defensive upgrades (wyrdstone+greedy fist, talisman of preservation etc) and a cathayan longsword or great weapon depending on preference.

After that I would go for something like:

Bruiser- heavy armour, greedy fist, wyrdstone necklace, great weapon
9 Bulls- no equipment/command
6 Ironguts- no command
=785
I would put the bruiser in the bulls, or switch to a cathayan longsword if he's going in the ironguts. You then have 215 points for one of many different things... but you dont really have enough for another block unit... if the general goes into the bulls you might want to switch a bull out and add an extra irongut or 2 (problem with 6 ironguts is that you lose 1 and you lose attacks... but they are expensive).
So a few examples of what you could fill the extra points with (but if I say command I mean standard and/or bellowers, dont bother with champions unless you want to try to get the bonues 50Vps for killing characters in chalenges):
- butcher with equipment plus command and/or gnoblar editted for stupidity
- gnoblars and scraplauncher (probably the most competetive)
- giant and command or extra ironguts (I love the giant- and would probably go with this)
- 2 gorgers and command, or extra ogres
- another unit of 6 bulls with no upgrades (if so move a bull from the larger unit then use the general to make the numbers equal)

Personally I would use the slavegiant just for fun, but scraplauncher or another bare bones bull unit are pretty nasty options... all depends on what you are aiming for, how you play and what you are likely to come accross (if someone is bringing an empire/dwarf gunline then gorgers are better, if you play skaven hoards then scraplauncher FTW, if you are fighting a beastmen ambush list then extra bulls, if you are fighting WoC then you probably want the butcher... you can keep second guessing forever, so choose something you like.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I usually play against beastmen and have done ok just wanted to know if I was overspending points wise on certain units. I will be dropping the command upgrades for the next game and seeing if more models helps more.
The main problem I'm having is that I can't have two hero level characters in 1000pts so I'v been going with a tyrant and butcher but I will try taking just a bruiser in the next game to see if having more ogres is better
Cheers


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, gut magic is not nearly as potent as it was before. In 7th it worked quite well, but with the changes to RiP spells and the way spamming magic just doesnt work anymore its much less effective. The sort of usage I've been developing is 1 butcher at 1.5k, 1 slaughtermaster at 2k and then 1 of each for 2.5k and over... it'll take really really big games before I start to use more then that.
Then again my use of other characters is limitted too. Bruiser at 1k, Tyrant and BSB at 2k... never any more. So even in big games Im maxing out at 4 characters... which in 7th was a standard game of 2k (used to be tyrant and 3 butchers).


An interesting question I keep posing myself is that if I had more bulls, would I actually take any ironguts at all... Ive not really played enough games to know yet, but I rather think that I would prefer the bulls (a total 180 from 7th).
- you still need ironguts occasionally, but with less cavalry around and more infantry bulls are more usful, more often (but if you do drop the irguts you just know that'll be the game your fighting monsters or bretonians).


----------

